# [Solved] IPv6 from Gateway/Router but not Clients

## jkomar

I've set up IPv6 on my gateway/router using the Gentoo IPv6 Router Guide (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/ipv6.xml). I have a 6to4 tunnel from Hurricane Electric.

I set things up using radvd in a stateless configuration. I can ping6 to the outside world from the gateway/router, but not from any of my clients. The clients are getting the broadcast from radvd as their addresses fall into the right prefix. The clients can resolve the DNS addresses of the IPv6 hosts in the outside world (DNS is inside LAN). They can also ping other hosts within the LAN. They just can't connect outside. Forwarding is set up on the gateway/router.

The one thing I noticed though is that the IPv6 address of the lan interface on the router is only the MAC generated one and does not fall into the prefix from Hurricane Electric. Presumably this is because radvd cannot broadcast through a nic and also give it an address. Could this be the issue? Where should the address of the lan interface come from? It's not brought up in the Router Guide.

Thanks,

Jason

----------

## wswartzendruber

1. I believe that Hurricane Electric is really 6in4 and not 6to4.

2. I need to see the tunnel details that HE.net gave you.  For example, my routed prefix is blah:blah:1f04:blah:blah, but the clients (and the LAN interface on the router) belong in the blah:blah:1f05:blah:blah subnet.

3. Any IPv6 address beginning with fe80 is link-local only and does not leave the host.

----------

## jkomar

Thanks for the reply.

Being an IPv6 newbie, I guess I have the wrong terminology. 6in4 then, thanks. I guess if I thought it through, it makes sense as the 6 is tunneling in the 4.

Here are my details from HE:

```
IPv6 Tunnel Endpoints

                Server IPv4 address:       216.xx.xx.58

                Server IPv6 address:       2001:xx:1c:xx::1/64

                Client IPv4 address:        64.xx.xx.169

                Client IPv6 address:        2001:xx:1c:xx::2/64

Available DNS Resolvers

                Anycasted IPv6 Caching Nameserver:     2001:xx:20::2

                Anycasted IPv4 Caching Nameserver:     74.xx.xx.42

Routed IPv6 Prefixes and rDNS Delegations

                Routed /48:                  Allocate /48

                Routed /64:                  2001:xx:1d:xx::/64

                RDNS Delegation NS1:   none

                RDNS Delegation NS2:   none

                RDNS Delegation NS3:   none

                RDNS Delegation NS4:   none

                RDNS Delegation NS5:   none
```

I've x'd out some of the details, but left in the pertinent ones, i.e. the 1c vs. 1d, etc.

My LAN facing interfaces on my gateway/firewall only have link-local IPv6 addresses.

Let me know if you need to see any other details.

Thanks,

Jason

----------

## wswartzendruber

Your LAN interface needs to be manually set to 2001:xx:1d:xx::1 and RADVD needs to broadcast a 2001:xx:1d:xx::/64 prefix.

----------

## jkomar

Got it working thanks to your help. I had to put a /64 on the end of the LAN IPv6 address on the gateway/router or it came up with a /128 and still had trouble. Thanks very much for your help.

Jason

----------

